# Light Sticks



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

I've got a few light sticks chucked in with my camping gear just in case we're out somewhere and all my other light sources don't work,but I've never actually used them for anything.Obviously if you're out fishing regularly on the water at night you'd want some reliable lighting,but if on the offchance you're doing a one off,do they yield enough effective light to be useful ,or not worth the trouble ? 
Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't know. The little ones are good for tailor and hairtail at night


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Light sticks will create a lot of light for a very short while, and then glow at an ever diminishing rate over a period of about 8-12 hours. Some last longer than others.

I have a couple in my PFD and also some in the first aid kit. Bear in mind that they can fail and also then can activate by being dropped or knocked.

Considering that they cost only a few dollars and can last a very long time - worth the money.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Always good to have one on you in case you come across a dance party


----------



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

a hint... buy them off ebay.
i bought my sis 200 of them for her xmas pressie for 30 bucks delivered i think, much cheaper than in shops.
she thinks they are pretty good, and seeing as ive nicked a few :twisted: , i have to agree :lol: 
cheers
nick


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Sulo

Every time I have done a night dive, I have tied a night stick to my BCD. They help your buddy and other divers spot you, so they are very effective. I would suggest, if you are on a yack in a boating channel, battery fails and all your lights are out, it's a last resort.

In a yack, if you are fishing after dark, I would suggest they are a safety device which should be on board. Batteries do fail and the $1 emergency light is a good safe guard. Don't know if they have a shelf life, however if they are more than ? months old, have some fun and use the old ones - no second chance on the water. In my experience, the light sticks seem to have an effective life in excess of 4 to 6 hours - depends on their age.

As an aside, went to a bucks party many years ago, where the buck was stripped, chaned to a street sign, then the tackle liberally spinkled with the contents of a light stick. The buck didn't 'rise to the occasion' however quite neon signish!

Jim H


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

I use Cylume (Glow) Sticks on all my night paddling. They don't mess with your night vision but make you visible to other boat trafic. In high trafic areas I also use a headtorch and illuminate the bow of the kayak if other boats are close. If I'm offshore I attach one to the rear of my kayak and another to the back of my PFD.

IF you get the chance to paddle on a still night when there is phosphoresence (sorry, no idea how to spell it) in the water it is the most amazing experience. Your kayak feels like it cuts through the water with much less resistance and sparks fly from your bow wave and each time the paddle contacts the water.

Do you get this down south?

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade, Southport.
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
[email protected]


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

you can take em to the next rave u go to also bro lol...

on the phosperessence (whatever u spell it) when Adrian and i were camping last at deep creek, we night yakked looking for jacks and the stuff in the water was amazing! u could see the mullet getting out of yr way under the water, very eerie!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe7yGy0AABBfgAAQQGOACAABFAo3796gIABoVPRqek02ptQeoGmRoRGQ0TT1Gmg0GjI4KUe/SYTaoFVwYCFTSzZRWIsRDPlktkzgVly6GBeQzpozpxy4KodsVUJ/fHHYpsQUxY8bNaExjYpNWLSctB1vgFBS6zNcCBRv/F3JFOFCQ7vIbLQ=


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Craig said:


> IF you get the chance to paddle on a still night when there is phosphoresence (sorry, no idea how to spell it) in the water it is the most amazing experience. Your kayak feels like it cuts through the water with much less resistance and sparks fly from your bow wave and each time the paddle contacts the water.
> 
> Do you get this down south?


I paddle on Wallis lake one night with my daughter in the back and the phosphoresence was amazing, she had never seen it before and was blown away.
It looks amazing coming off the paddles


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

The intensity of these things quickly diminishes - you can actually get battery powered LED ones now.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Red sticks seem to put out a lot less light than the green ones.



Peril said:


> Don't know. The little ones are good for tailor and hairtail at night


Allegedly.



Craig said:


> Do you get this down south?


I've seen fabulous phosphorescence in Narrabeen lakes sailboarding at night. I've been curious as to whether the turbulence from the Mirage drive would cause it to occur. Seen minor instances upstream from Roseville from the yak as well. I've heard it said that the more phosphorescence, the less fish, but one phosphorescent evening at Narrabeen, I caught a mullet with a sailboard (sail on the water, mullet jumped in).


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah I was up in the Whitsundays on a boat and went skinnydipping at night with my snorkel and mask on and then watched the phosphouresence fly off my weeener!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Yeah I was up in the Whitsundays on a boat and went skinnydipping at night with my snorkel and mask on and then watched the phosphouresence fly off my weeener!!!!!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


are you sure that was phosphouresence


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHHAHA - KERRY BAD BOY!!!


----------

